# Chorizo vs. Fish Tacos



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

So what will it be?










or










?


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Hehehe, nice one Manny. :laughing:


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Ohhh...

For a minute there, I thought this was actually about food. I'm a little dense today.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I totally thought it was about food too. And I was like "Are you talking Pork Chorizo or Beef Chorizo?" And like how dare you tear me apart. I LOVE fish tacos. Absolutely. They process through the body much better than chorizo does when I am in training. However, let's not forget my native culture.. Chorizo con juevos... Yummy! 

But there is this nice restaurant around the corner that my INTJ ex and I used to always frequent. They made the BEST grilled fish tacos.

But what would my INTJ care? He never went down anyway. So perhaps his affinity for fish tacos was merely a mask? Something that made him feel like he was almost close to the real deal?

In real life, I must say I worship chorizo now that I think I know what you are talking about. However, I have a great appreciation for my own taco and love licking it's flavor off my partner's mouth. :crazy:

Yeah, yeah hate me for being unhibited. I'm used to it. :frustrating:


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

I chose the "What the hell are you talking about?" option until I saw the pictures and realized what you were getting at. Now I must change my answer to fish taco.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

obz900 said:


> I chose the "What the hell are you talking about?" option until I saw the pictures and realized what you were getting at. Now I must change my answer to fish taco.


Um...where is the "Thanks" button? 

EDIT: Aha! There is a button. It was just off to the side of my screen. Yay!


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

mmmm chorizo is sooo good!


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

_Chorizo, for the win.
_


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahaha holy frickin' shit. I'm sooooo slow. I looked at the pics the first time and was like, "Ok.... neither look appealing"

But now I totally understand what it's about! :crazy: Too late to take away my vote and pick something else.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

MANNY! THAT IS...... :shocked:
At least I voted correctly.


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> I totally thought it was about food too. And I was like "Are you talking Pork Chorizo or Beef Chorizo?" And like how dare you tear me apart. I LOVE fish tacos. Absolutely. They process through the body much better than chorizo does when I am in training. However, let's not forget my native culture.. Chorizo con juevos... Yummy!
> 
> But there is this nice restaurant around the corner that my INTJ ex and I used to always frequent. They made the BEST grilled fish tacos.
> 
> ...


If I was not so married I would be flirting with you so hard now :tongue:


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

looks like the chorizo was on some "blood pressure" medication.


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

Lets have a round of applause for Fish Taco!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I'd say both but chorizo gives me heartburn. Fish tacos for me please.


-------so then I realized what this thread was about----------


No chorizo for this guy. I still say fish tacos and I can't help but laugh at my earlier comment.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

i freakin love chorizo! lol i laugh at all the poor people who chose the "what the hell" option.
fish tacos are all right, im not a big fan of seafood, but i totally love chorizo.
especially chorizo and egg taquitos we always get on sundays for breakfast.
there are like a billion taqueria jaliscos where i live.
...
now im actually curious as to how much of the people here on persnality cafe are mexican.:laughing:


----------



## AutumnTiger (May 23, 2010)

What is a Chorizo.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Double meanings are fun. roud:


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

None.....Taste nasty.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Doctor Paradox said:


> None.....Taste nasty.


Have you ever tasted chorizo?


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

i'm allergic to fish.


----------



## Nexus6 (May 21, 2010)

Drake said:


> If I was not so married I would be flirting with you so hard now :tongue:


I thought [foolishly] I would venture out of my comfort zone and see what the ENTJs where talking about. Now that I am thoroughly embarrassed by the subject matter of your convo, I think I'll head back to the INTJ forum and see what Hannibal Lecter is cooking up for lunch today. :blushed:


----------



## JTG1984 (May 25, 2010)

FISH TACOS!

The smell of chorizo makes me nauseous.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Both. 

Though I prefer soyrizo... so much cleaner. I don't like mystery chunks in my meat thank you.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Doctor Paradox said:


> None.....Taste nasty.


Near is embarrassed to admit that he enjoys the succulent flavor of an extra large chorizo.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

YouTube - 1-Kilometer Mexican Sausage

(Remember that a kilometer is *0.6 miles*, not 0.06 miles, as reported by the video captions.)


----------



## A Thewiouth Fellow (Mar 3, 2010)

Both together. Combine them. Make a smoothie.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I chose fish tacos, but the idea of ACTUAL fish tacos is disgusting O_O


----------



## A Thewiouth Fellow (Mar 3, 2010)

:shocked:

^^Blasphemy!


----------



## A Thewiouth Fellow (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh wait. I get it now.

He was talking about a penis. (And a vagina.)

So that would mean I just suggested that someone make a penis-vagina smoothie.

See, the problem is that we have some really good fish tacos out here in California and anytime someone mentions them I get all excited and forget to read the posts. Man. Now I cant get fish tacos out of my head.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

A Thewiouth Fellow said:


> Oh wait. I get it now.
> 
> He was talking about a penis. (And a vagina.)
> 
> ...


I never said anything about penises or vaginas. :mellow:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Fish tacos are delicious! I haven't had them in a while...chorizo is okay every once and a while, but I'm really not a fan.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm vegetarian.


----------

